# REW has stopped working. Please Help.



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello and Happy New Year to all,

I am at my wit's end.

I am using a laptop on Win7 and was able to get REW working previously but it suddenly stopped working
and try as I might, I just can't get it to work again.
I have done the following

1. Sent the UCA222 soundcard for service and repair at the Behringer Svc Ctr. Told it was in working order.
2, Reinstalled REW v5
3. Recalibrated the Sound Card
4. Check the Aux Input on the Denon. It works with sound from analog source.
5. Checked the sound devices settings on the laptop.
6. Installed the ASIO4ALL driver
7 Used another laptop with Win7 OS
7 Checked the RCA cables and it works,

Kindly give suggestions as to what I need to do next,
I even bought the older UCA 202 sound card and still not successful 

:hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

It is not clear what is broken. Clearly the sound card works as you calibrated it.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You will have to explain what "stopped working" means before we can help.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

There is no sound output from the speakers via the AUX input.
When I Check Levels , either via subwoofers or Main Speakers, the Right output meter is active but there is no sound from the speakers.
I have increased the avr volume and all i hear is a slight hiss.


----------



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

Docwong said:


> There is no sound output from the speakers via the AUX input.
> When I Check Levels , either via subwoofers or Main Speakers, the Right output meter is active but there is no sound from the speakers.
> I have increased the avr volume and all i hear is a slight hiss.



Piecing your two posts together, this is what I am understanding:

- Sound card has working output and input. I deduce this from your statement "recalibrated the sound card"
- The AUX input is on your AVR
- When you select the AUX input with and have sound playing on PC (either from REW or other application) you are are not hearing anything from the speakers.
- You are using only analog inputs and outputs (no digital).

Please confirm these are all true statements. 

For example, make sure that you are REALLY selecting the AUX input. To rule out anything on PC side (hardware and software) put another device on the AUX input that you know works. This could be temporarily moving over another device or hooking up a radio or something.

John


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes the statements are all true.

The AUX input on the avr works as I connected another analog source and it worked ( Adele in Albert Hall. It was so good, it distracted me for as good 10 minutes).


----------



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

Docwong said:


> Yes the statements are all true.
> 
> The AUX input on the avr works as I connected another analog source and it worked ( Adele in Albert Hall. It was so good, it distracted me for as good 10 minutes).


Please provide the results of your sound card calibration (image showing the sweep).


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

johnr said:


> Please provide the results of your sound card calibration (image showing the sweep).


This will have to wait till tonight as I am at work now.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

This the SC calibration pic I got


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Assuming this soundcard calibration ( is brand spanking new & ) was made after your initial complaint ( "REW has stopped working" ) it shows that REW ( & your soundcard ) are both working properly ( the UCA222 is obviously getting input voltage from the output section of the card / as it should ) .

> (IMHO ) you have another problem going on ( unrelated to REW & your UCA222 ) which johnr is trying to suss out ( from the looks of it ) .

> Bad cables maybe ? Were the same set of cables used for the loopback test as the set you normally use to hook up the AVR to the UCA222 ?

:sn:


----------



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

Based on information provided it is not clear what issue this can possibly be. If this involved digital signals there would be other things to check.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

EarlK said:


> > Assuming this soundcard calibration ( is brand spanking new & ) was made after your initial complaint ( "REW has stopped working" ) it shows that REW ( & your soundcard ) are both working properly ( the UCA222 is obviously getting input voltage from the output section of the card / as it should ) .
> 
> > (IMHO ) you have another problem going on ( unrelated to REW & your UCA222 ) which johnr is trying to suss out ( from the looks of it ) .
> 
> ...


This is the old card which I was using before the REW stopped working.
I returned the new UCA202 after I found it it still didn't work.

The loopback calibration cable is a short one and different from the one I use to hook up with the avr.
That hook up cable was also tested by connecting an analog source connected to the AUX input of the avr and it was working.

No digital connections are used in the REW set up. All are with RCA cables.
Anyhow, I will keep plugging at it till I get it to work...sans a few clumps of what little hair I have left:rofl:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Do a new calibration & show us the results .

As well, show us a screen capture of REW(s) preferences page .

> Don't be afraid to look within the contents of the pull-down menus of the Audio Device selection boxes ( within REws' Preferences window ) .

> The contents in those boxes determine where the digital signal gets sent ( or is picked up from ) for REW ( ie ; to which soundcard the audio streams are directed ) .

> If REW is currently set to "default" and you've changed the definition of "default" ( from within Win7s audio control panel ) / well,, the net result will be ; "REW just stopped ( apparently ) working" .

:sn:


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

It is past midnight here and my eyes are drooppy, just having finished calibrating and assessing my new anti-mode 8033C.
That is the reason I need to get REW working again.
Sure would like to see the waterfall charts before and after the anti-mode.
Good night guys and thanks again.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Again ( I'll assume ) that everything shown within the above post was made ( after ) your complaint was made of REW "not working" .

> The following pic shows that your UCA222 ( along with REW ) is indeed working properly .










> Hopefully you haven't continued in the dubious practice of showing us lab tests that belong to "a patient before he got sick" .

:sn:


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe the input/output cables are reversed?
UCA222 Output should connect to VCR
UCA222 Input should connect to Mic

That's probably not it, but sometimes it's the simplest things. I just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Samples are fresh from the bedside, just taken yesterday as I was going through the set-up again.
Input and output are not reversed. Any and all suggestions welcomed
Tonight will do the Check Level again and post a screen capture while doing so.
There must be an omission somewhere along the way.:scratch:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Yep, it's a head scratcher . :scratch:

> That soundcard calibration shows that REW is outputting signal as well as getting inputted signal .

> REW is working properly according to that soundcard test .

> Therefore, your problem with ( the lack of ) output must be somewhere else .

> If I were you I would play back some mp3 files from your computer ( using WMP as the player ) through your builtin soundcard and then the same, through your UCA222 ( in both instances hooked up to your Aux input of that AVR ) .

> Essentially, you want to ( step back & ) prove that you can get sound ( of any sort ) out of your computer & into your AVR ( leaving REW out of the picture for the time being ) .



:sn:


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

:sn:Eureka
It is working again.
Switched the cables and finally got the tone coming from the speakers.

I think the long hook-up cable from the sound card to the avr is faulty, though I tested it many times and it was working with analog input to the avr.. 
Probably the signal from the sound card was too weak to travel the 10 feet long cable.

Anyways, thanks for all the help.
Now I have another problems, the graphs are horrendous:yikes:


----------

